# Especro da luz em cirrus



## Pico (22 Jun 2008 às 15:53)

Bom o arco-íris toda a gente já o viu... agora o fenómeno de dispersão em cirrus não é todos os dias 




(clicar para aumentar)

A aparência do arco-íris é causada pela dispersão da luz do sol que sofre refracção pelas (aproximadamente esféricas) gotas de chuva. A luz sofre uma refracção inicial quando penetra na superfície da gota de chuva, dentro da gota ela é reflectida (reflexão interna total), e finalmente volta o sofrer refracção ao sair da gota. O efeito final é que a luz que entra é reflectida em uma grande variedade de ângulos, com a luz mais intensa a um ângulo de cerca de 40°–42°, independente do tamanho da gota. Desde que a água das gotas de chuva é dispersiva, a grau que a luz solar retorna depende do comprimento de onda e da frequência, principalmente. A luz azul retorna em um ângulo maior que a luz vermelha, mas devido a reflexão interna total da luz na gota de chuva, a luz vermelha aparece mais alta no céu, e forma a cor mais externa do arco-íris.
Neste caso particular temos este fenómeno causado por gotas de gelo pois os cirrus são nuvens formadas por água sólida (gelo)

Aveiro Junho de 2008


----------

